# New member from the Netherlands.



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww hes gorgeous. my first horse was a arab x welsh 
welcome to the forum


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to horseforum! Your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, I hope to have a nice time here.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww welcome. cute horse!!!


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you also. :wink:


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

Your horse is so sweet, my friend has a arab x welsh and looks very simular. I am also very interested in endurance, and ride a mare who has competed in 100 miles but now reteried from it, but still loves hacking and having fun. I would love to try it one day, you will have to tell me more about it.


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks.
We are quit new in the Endurance.
Last year we did our first ride and this year our second.
But it´s something we both really love to do.


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats good, you will have to keep me posted on the rides you do, as i am really interested. How big is she ?


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

I would do that :wink: 
But it will take a wile before we go again, because my horse is quit scared for the trailer. So that problem has to be fixed first.

He is 1.51m.


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats okay, good luck. Sorry i kept saying he was a she, i know it can be annoying.


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you.
O that´s no problem.
I´m used to it, almost everyone calls him: She or Her :wink:


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

I rekcon becuase he is so pretty, here is a picture of my friends mare who is quite simular 

She is called May


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

She is also al lovely horse.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome!!! he is beautiful!!!! so glad to hear you young people not giving up when things get hard-excellent way to start your adult life!!!!


----------



## SandraSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. 
I was at the point of giving up, had him for 2 years and all the fun was completely gone, but than we were choses for a clinic from Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling. Don´t know if you know him?
And that day was so great, it really helped us.
Since than we´ve changed everything and it really saved us.
Now it´s getting better every day and I lover him more and more every day.


----------

